# Indoor ranges in Toronto?



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

Anyone have the scoop on indoor ranges in Toronto? Thanks.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

There are no "ranges" for walk-in public use in Toronto.

Hart House at University of Toronto (for U of T people only)
Toronto School of Archery (recurve only) in various school gym locations http://www.torontoschoolofarchery.ca/about.htm

Actual archery ranges:
OCCS in Mississauga (see another post in this forum).
Archers of Caledon NW of the city
York County Bowmen NE of the city


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

OCCS looks like the ticket. Thanks much for the info.


----------



## 270mag (Dec 11, 2008)

Wasn't there a range at the science centre?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Yeah, but that's an outdoor range. The question was about indoor ranges.


----------



## 70m bob (Jan 13, 2011)

70 meter indoor range 107 nugget, in brampton saturday mornings


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

I ended up joining York County Bowmen, which has a very impressive facility, and the folks there are very welcoming and friendly.

The $11-$15 lane charge per hour at OCCS is not even near the universe of what I'm willing to pay. They have their reasons for charging that much, I'm sure, but I have plenty of my own reasons for not being willing to even consider paying it.


----------



## Stefan1 (Mar 14, 2011)

Besides the Science Center, Classical Sports and Caledon, there is also an indoor range up to 70meters at 107 Nugget in Bramton, just North West of Toronto
Check out Archery Talk link
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1404311&pagenumber=
"GTA shooters: 70m indoor range - Peel Archery Club"
Saturday's Bob tends to be there all day, and in the afternoon it gets busy.
$10 for halve a day or $200 for year membership with 24 hour access.
Next year they may start charging an initiation fee for new members so its better to join this year.
Great place for the cold or rainy days and for tuning up new equipment.


----------

